# Ill-Fated Fursona?



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 2, 2017)

So.... Um, my OC, Jamie Foxworthy dies at the end of her story, in the classic "vixen gets mummified" scenario. Is it taboo to do something like that to your fursona?


----------



## BittiBones (Apr 3, 2017)

Not taboo at all! Although I question on if you mean fursona as in a representation to yourself, or simply as an OC that's not based off of you. Though no matter the answer, it doesn't make it taboo in the end. Plenty of people do far, far worse to theirs.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 3, 2017)

BittiBones said:


> Not taboo at all! Although I question on if you mean fursona as in a representation to yourself, or simply as an OC that's not based off of you. Though no matter the answer, it doesn't make it taboo in the end. Plenty of people do far, far worse to theirs.


Well, that character wasn't originally based on myself, but I recently decided to adopt her as my primary fursona and made her more like me. And, good to know.


----------



## AustinB (Apr 6, 2017)

Why would it be lol


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 6, 2017)

AustinB said:


> Why would it be lol


I dunno... I just started following the community back in the fall, so I don't really know all of the ins and outs yet.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 6, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> classic "vixen gets mummified" scenario



How is this a classic?

And no, not really. There are people with fucking 40 wings and 200 different neon colours so I'd say this isn't


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 6, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> How is this a classic?
> 
> And no, not really. There are people with fucking 40 wings and 200 different neon colours so I'd say this isn't


Ok... Um, maybe it's not classic for everyone, but for furs who are claustrophilies, we frequently take inspiration by a comic by Ricardo Canheta called "Archeologis Vixen" (Which you can find on FA). To make a long story short, there's a female red fox archaeologist who goes into a newly discovered tomb in Egypt, but she quickly finds out, the hard way, that it's _her_ tomb.
And... Ok...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 6, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ok... Um, maybe it's not classic for everyone, but for furs who are claustrophilies, we frequently take inspiration by a comic by Ricardo Canheta called "Archeologis Vixen" (Which you can find on FA). To make a long story short, there's a female red fox archaeologist who goes into a newly discovered tomb in Egypt, but she quickly finds out, the hard way, that it's _her_ tomb.
> And... Ok...


Well that's just nightmare fuel


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 6, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Well that's just nightmare fuel


"Nightmare Fuel"?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 6, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> "Nightmare Fuel"?



Shit that'll give the average person nightmares or close to it


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 6, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Shit that'll give the average person nightmares or close to it


Heh.... I guess that I ain't average.  I thought that it was rather beautiful. Well, and sort of sad at the same time.


----------



## Royn (Apr 6, 2017)

Waste of a good Fox pelt.  Thats what it is....


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 6, 2017)

Royn said:


> Waste of a good Fox pelt.  Thats what it is....


Uhm.................................................................???


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

BittiBones said:


> Not taboo at all! Although I question on if you mean fursona as in a representation to yourself, or simply as an OC that's not based off of you. Though no matter the answer, it doesn't make it taboo in the end. Plenty of people do far, far worse to theirs.


So, I took a look at one of your posts, the one where you offered to draw gore art. So... Now I know what you meant when you said that people did far worse to their fursonas than death by suffocation.


----------



## modfox (Apr 11, 2017)

what is this madness?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

modfox said:


> what is this madness?


Hunh?


----------



## modfox (Apr 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Hunh?


i dont think its taboo. i mean thats really up to you if your characer dies or not.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

modfox said:


> i dont think its taboo. i mean thats really up to you if your characer dies or not.


Oh. Ok. The only reason why I asked is because I only joined the fandom back in the fall, and I adopted this ill-fated character as my OC within the last month. So, I don't really know all of the "rules" yet.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh. Ok. The only reason why I asked is because I only joined the fandom back in the fall, and I adopted this ill-fated character as my OC within the last month. So, I don't really know all of the "rules" yet.


There are no rules


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 11, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> There are no rules


Heh... I remember you! You were the guy who thought that permanent encasement was nightmare fuel. I dunno why, but I think that's sorta funny!


----------



## Xaroin (Apr 13, 2017)

Well I mean some people like it if I make them dead in far ..... far more strange ways (AKA trampling them to death with skull crushing and stuff) so like ... nah


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Well I mean some people like it if I make them dead in far ..... far more strange ways (AKA trampling them to death with skull crushing and stuff) so like ... nah


That's not really strange. That's sorta gory... But, I found out that there's people into that sorta thing, so...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 13, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> Well I mean some people like it if I make them dead in far ..... far more strange ways (AKA trampling them to death with skull crushing and stuff) so like ... nah



That's some disturbing stuff


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> That's some disturbing stuff


And I thought that snuffing was pushin' it...


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> And I thought that snuffing was pushin' it...


Snuff in general is messed up, but if you're going to get even more graphic and brutal then it's just constantly going up.

Here's a visual representation






Gyazo - a81ebdf466f0344aed4a02a52e159ab9.png


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Snuff in general is messed up, but if you're going to get even more graphic and brutal then it's just constantly going up.
> 
> Here's a visual representation
> 
> ...


Wow... Are you afraid of me?  Who's Xaroin, by the way?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 13, 2017)

No, that's just the scale of normally acceptable stuff.




Gyazo - 48426f4defc4a12ef8553912ccb2a92a.png

is Xaroin


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 13, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> No, that's just the scale of normally acceptable stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yeah... Anyway, I'm not REALLY in to snuffing. It just happens to be part of that scenario. It's just encasement/mummification I like.


----------



## Xaroin (Apr 14, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> No, that's just the scale of normally acceptable stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 might I add pissing on the guy afterwards?


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Apr 14, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> might I add pissing on the guy afterwards?


Crude, but not really much worse than it already is


----------

